# Adjustment period at a trainer's facility



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think an adjustment period for any party should be a concern. Yes, there will be a time where your horse is likely less settled. However his training and handling should continue as normal. 

If there is enough grass or free choice hay I don't think once a day feeding is a major issue. Nor the salt block. I've never been anywhere that is was appropriate to have a salt block in the paddock. If there isn't enough hay or grass then that's a major concern. Is it standard practice for all the horses there to be fed only once a day?

As far as being alone... its a little tricky. It could be that there is a reason so I wouldn't jump to worse case scenario. Many if not most training places keep horses separate purely for liability reasons. Perhaps they are waiting on an appropriate horse to place with yours. 

The not working with your horse is a major issue. Are you sure this is happening or have you just not seen it happening? 

Since it's been a week go and have a talk to the trainer. Ask for an update on his training or a demonstration in a friendly manner. If he says he hasn't been working with him ask why. Be nice, find out if there is a reason, and then ask how it's going to effect your agreement, and if you'll just be paying the boarding fees for that period, not for training. Maybe it's simply a misunderstanding or a busy week. 

If he's not willing to work things out then that's a big warning sign. 

As an owner you have full rights over this horse and responsibility for his care. However, when keeping your horse at a place like this sometimes it's a matter of either choosing to follow their systems, or not keeping your horse there. If you're asking for services that aren't usually offered they will often charge more too, or they may simple not to do it. 

Just try talking to them and be friendly, nice. Don't accuse them of things, and be willing to be flexible. At the same time hold them accountable, take notice of their responses and try to work out a plan that suits you both.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

When I take a horse in for training it is never put in with another horse because even a small nip to a back could halt training not to mention a worse injury.
If he has fence friends he should be OK.
I also plan rides when the owner can watch & ask questions but not get too chatty. Tell the trainer you want to be there as much as possible. If he says no then question why not. If it's still no then decide if that's the trainer for you. Personally I wouldn't keep my horse where I couldn't at least watch.
All horses should have access to salt. Take a small block that can be put anywhere.
As said, the once a day feedings depends on the amount & other available brouse. Is there hay there when you arrive?
Training doesn't follow a timeline. Sometimes all they need or can handle is less than 50 minutes, sometimes it's more.
Don't be intimidated after all it is your horse.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Some of these training agreements seem exceedingly unusual to me.

I would _never_ be tied down to working a horse for so many days for so long each day. Some sessions might be short and others a lot longer. Teaching a horse to lunge would mean a short lesson, twenty minutes and this would be the same for a few days, long reining them out and about might well be two hours driving them along trails. 

His agitation might well be from him picking up on you being stressed about the situation.

If the trainer has a good reputation then let them get on with it. Ask if you can go at a time when they are working the horse see for yourself what is going on.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm with *Foxhunter*. But I'll go one further. Get your horse out of there as fast as you can.

Good luck to ya, G


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Working the horse while he settles in is good for him. He may not be as receptive as he will be later, but it gives him something to do and something to think about other than "Mom's not here". 
Training horses are kept alone in my program as well but they are fed twice a day. 

I think I'd get him out of there personally, with the feed situation and if he hasn't been worked.


----------



## prairiegirl14 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for any feedback! 

Just as an update, I brought my horse home last week, and slowly he is bouncing back. What I have learned from this experience is to go with your gut feeling at first sight of a major change in your horse's disposition. 

I have my work cut out for me to help him develop emotionally as he learns new things. But I have learned a lot about myself and my horse from this experience.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

prairiegirl14 said:


> Thanks for any feedback!
> 
> Just as an update, I brought my horse home last week, and slowly he is bouncing back. What I have learned from this experience is to go with your gut feeling at first sight of a major change in your horse's disposition.
> 
> I have my work cut out for me to help him develop emotionally as he learns new things. But I have learned a lot about myself and my horse from this experience.



This is a horse, it does not need to develop emotionally to be a horse, nor does it require you doing anything to teach him to be a horse.

You are overthinking this greatly. And will cause horse more problems than can be fixed by this mindset.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Why exactly did you bring him home?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

prairiegirl14 said:


> Thanks for any feedback!
> 
> Just as an update, I brought my horse home last week, and slowly he is bouncing back. What I have learned from this experience is to go with your gut feeling at first sight of a major change in your horse's disposition.
> 
> I have my work cut out for me to help him develop emotionally as he learns new things. But I have learned a lot about myself and my horse from this experience.


Get him back into his routine, nothing special or over thought. Just feed him, brush him and turn him out and you'll be surprised how quickly he adjusts to familiar things.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Horses don't need 'adjustment' periods, when brought to atrainer
When we had horse sin for either training or breeding, they were kept separate in corrals or in the barn, when not being worked with.
Training establishments should not be run like boarding barns, or if you yourself are introducing a new horse to your herd
The focus is on making sure the horse is safe, is fed correctly, and gets worked
Thus,if ahorse is in for training, for x number of months, there is an understanding as to how many days a week that horse will be worked. 5 days is usual
Fee is a combination of board and training
If ahorse is dropped off, say on Sat or Sunday, then it is reasonable to have that horse worked with on Monday
My son started a lot of colts, putting thirty days on them, while making money for University. He was riding them at the end of the first week
Some trainers won't take ahorse for less than 2 months at least, and then don't get on that horse until the end of that first month, but the horse is worked with, as that is what he is there for, not for a vacation, to form friendships with other horses, etc


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

would be concerned, if there was no grass in that paddock, and he was fed only once a day, as that is not good for a horse's gut health
Can he see other horses? Being in a separate paddock is both safer and also teaches a horse that he does not need a buddy right next to him at all times, so that would be a positive , to me, not a negative
Far as amount of time, that of course can vary, as trainers often have other commitments-such as being away at a show, ect, in which case, it is common then for the good ones, to make up that lost training time, keeping the horse longer, and only charging board for that extended period
A danger flag, would be, a horse in for training, just left sitting to 'adjust', and not worked with. This is a problem often repeated , by people getting 'burned' by a trainer


----------

